# anyone running S-AFC (gen1), help?



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Whats setting should I use for my ga16de?

what car select should ga16 be?


----------



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

well if figured it out myself. I have the AFC(gen1) on car select 6 for now and its running good.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

06 06 should be the settings on hotwire MAF.

don't dare adjust the correction without getting on a dyno with wideband!


----------



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Chimmike, with the s-afc gen 1 you can only set the following for maf/car

I have a car selection 1-9 I think. I have 6 right now, im not sure if this is correct? I am just going off a sr20de engine, but I have the ga16de! Should it be 5 or 4?

then you use the dip switches to selecet the maf type. I have that done for the VE30DE MAF I am using from a Z31. should be ok.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why are you even using a larger MAF? you don't have near the power to max out the stock unit........


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> why are you even using a larger MAF? you don't have near the power to max out the stock unit........


Because when you lose velocity because of the bigger bore intake, and thus low end torque, it makes the top end feel bigger. Geez, don't you know this?  The Honda guys have known it for years...........


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

damn ya got me. who needs low end torque on a 110whp car anyways!


----------



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike, i just want to make sure exverything is going to flow well.
I picked up the MAF and afc dirt cheap so why not. Am I going to loose power right now n/a? I know its not going to add more than 1-2 hp or anything at all!

I want to make sure its geared for when I go either NOS/Turbo!

guesh I didnt say the maf will add 20hp!

I will also be hittin the dyno of course, to set the fuel. I just want to make sure its setup right (car select and maf select) gen 1 is different from S-AFC II

There is only car select 1-9 )have on 5 now, will try 6 next.

maf select should be ok. (z31 maf)


----------



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

just buy the s-afc 2 it has better correction ratios on the fuel map/bos. I have one on my 98 nissan frontier. And I squeesed about 5 extra horsepower out of a stock engine, with a highflow cat and custom cat-back exhaust with a magnaflow muffler


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you don't need the SAFC II, the I is perfectly fine.


----------

